# Lost watch at Andrology RFC - 11 FEB 08 - Help needed!



## apparition (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi girls
hoping you might be able to help. 
Hubbie lost his watch at Andrology at the RFC  this morning. Poor thing had to give a sample and left his watch sitting in the little cubicle. Didn't realise for half an hour but by then and two other gents, it had gone.

We have talked to Andrology staff and reception staff who are keeping eyes and ears open. 

Thought it might be worth the chance in telling you guys in the hope it turns up. Can you keep eyes and ears open too. 

As if we all don't have enough to worry about without thinking one of us isn't as caring and helpful as we would like. He was really attached to the watch and it was quite expensive. Replacing it will mean one months IVF money we had set aside.

Fingers crossed and thanks.

Apparition


----------



## Dahlia (Oct 29, 2007)

How annoying!!

As you say you have enough going on without losing a precious watch! Maybe post on NI thread too as I sure some of us will be up and down although my DH not due to go back to the lovely andrology cubicle for a couple of months  

Dahlia x


----------

